# Turkish Horse bows



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Take a look at the Saluki web site (www.salukibow.com). He is reported to be the Cadillac of Turkish/Middle Eastern bow makers. His web site has a picture section and some of his customers hunt with his bows.

I'd like to have one just to see what they are like and to better understand the history of and beginnings of the recurve.

Dave


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Pics please!!!!!!!!


I am thinking of hunting with one, just because :smile:


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Check this out...My stepson Adam had a bow signed by Kassai himself a few years back at a First ever Horse Archery event here in Fort Dodge Iowa. The bow was given to Adam by Kassai himself. The horse that Kassai was riding in this event was "JAKE", a paint horse owned by Neal Greve, Adams Grandfather. As a token of his appreciation, he presented Adam with this bow. I watched Adam shoot this bow with a thumb ring. Something I never seen done. Do you shoot with a thumb ring ??? For a right handed shooter, he shot off the right side of the riser. Anyway, a year or so later Adam decided this bow wasn't heavy enough so he took this bow back to another Horse Archery festival in Ft. Dodge and traded a guy even up for another bow(same bow but heavier) that was heavy enough. Straight trade/ no money !!! Must have been something in the signature of this bow. Needless to say Adam, went to College and he ended up selling me the Kassai Horse Bow for..............100.00 !!! By the way, Lucas Novotny is a close friend to Neal Greve. (My father-in-law)


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

*scythian with turkish highlights......*

I picked up these bows in Budapest last spring while visiting inlaws. I love them both! The Hungarian bow is only 40#, so I'll likely never hunt with it, but anyone can shoot it, so everyone enjoys it. The little 55# @ 30" wood laminate bow is a variation of a scythian recurve ("Skyta"), but looks turkish to me. It was love at first shot- quiet, stack free, smooth, no hand shock- unbelievable!!!
Anyways, I tagged out with my compound this year (I know- lose the training wheels, right?) and ended up not hunting with the Skyta, but the last time i took it stump shooting, it was hitting stumps at 50 yds. I'm completely amazed at how accurate both of these bows are- I'd even wager that they become an epidemic as soon as more folks try one.
I originally looked into horsebows because of their longer draw length, which comes in handy for my 30" draw, but I love them fo so much more now.


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

Have you tried the thumb ring?









This bow , early Sasanid design is from Spitfirehorsebows.com


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

elk country rp said:


> I picked up these bows in Budapest last spring while visiting inlaws. I love them both! The Hungarian bow is only 40#, so I'll likely never hunt with it, but anyone can shoot it, so everyone enjoys it. The little 55# @ 30" wood laminate bow is a variation of a scythian recurve ("Skyta"), but looks turkish to me. It was love at first shot- quiet, stack free, smooth, no hand shock- unbelievable!!!
> Anyways, I tagged out with my compound this year (I know- lose the training wheels, right?) and ended up not hunting with the Skyta, but the last time i took it stump shooting, it was hitting stumps at 50 yds. I'm completely amazed at how accurate both of these bows are- I'd even wager that they become an epidemic as soon as more folks try one.
> I originally looked into horsebows because of their longer draw length, which comes in handy for my 30" draw, but I love them fo so much more now.


Well no offense here, but how come you shoot the bow with a typical draw arrangement and the saluki guy pulls the thing it looks like behind his ear.... ???

Aloha.... Tom  :beer:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

it's hard to pull off a pink shirt. its even harder to pull off a pink wife beater. 

but he does it well


----------



## johnjohnjohn (Aug 9, 2009)

*nice shirt*

cool shirt lol:teeth:


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Aiming ??*

I picked up a Kassai myself, on a whim. Really fun to shoot, but I notice I have to "aim" way off to the right to hit my target. Is that normal for this style bow. I also have a Saluki Turk that shoots as well as any other bow I've shot. The Saluki has a cut out riser so it points just like any other recurve. But the Kassai shoots off your hand, didn't realize what a difference it makes. All in all, a fun bow to shoot.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> Well no offense here, but how come you shoot the bow with a typical draw arrangement and the saluki guy pulls the thing it looks like behind his ear.... ???
> 
> Aloha.... Tom  :beer:


Because Rob has such a long draw off-the-bat!


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

lol- Tom- i have a good ape index (& don't assume that i know what i'm supposed to be doing either). man, if i pulled behind my ear, it would be 35"- seems like a mean thing to do to anything short of a warbow

Teucer- you need a softer spine when shooting off your knuckle

and a technicality- the traditional way for horsebows to be shot is with a thumb ring. the arrow goes on the other side of the riser, too (thumb rest)


a humble grommet hoping to be even half the bowyer that "the saluki guy" is,
Rob


----------



## Todd Begg (Aug 9, 2009)

Man I love the look of those bows!!!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a Saluki Turk and Ibex.

All Horsebow are cool


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I just got a Magyar Horsebow from Siege Work Creations out of Texas, and I am having lots of fun just "messing" with the bow. It certainly flings an arrow you have got to love the design of these bows. Fast and fun and no hand shock.


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

I am still working on this:









Here is a link of me shooting it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN7Wd9G5CX4


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice bow, who made it.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Couldn't take it anymore and dug out my Kassai Mongolian, what a trip to shoot. Over all my others, including some high priced customs, this bow makes archery fun. Anyone know a dealer for Grozer. Also anyone try Attila, they look very promising.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

Horsebows does have a Grozer Crimean Tatar. Eastern Archery is a dealer for several different "horsebow" makers. Nomad Arts in Toronto also sells Grozer. 
Do you shoot with a ring or fingers?


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Link to an authentic bow from the time
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2246945&p=1070126940&posted=1#post1070126940


----------

